# Beechworth PaleAle hops



## Chiro (13/12/13)

Just wondering if anyone has any idea what hops they use in beechworth pale ale? This has become my favourite beer but I can't find anything on the web and my palate is very helpful in trying to work out what's in it. 

I'd like to try and clone this with an extract brew. If anyone has done one that tasted similar I would love to hear from you. 

Thanks


----------

